# collecting jobseekers allowance inPost office



## oscarbandit0

Does anyone know if you can collect your money on a saturday of does it have to be during the week?  That is correct isn't it that you now have to collect jobseekers allownace in post office now. can you nominate a day to collect - or does it have to be a weekly collection.

I have a toddler and a 5 month old. would be gr8 if i cud collect money when hubby home on a saturday

Don't get me wrong I am glad to be able to get some kind of money to help us out until i get a new job.

Any info would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## gipimann

Yes, you should be able to collect your jobseekers payment on Saturdays subject to any local arrangements put in place by the postmaster/postmistress.   

Payment is sent to the post office on a specific day each week (either Tuesday or Wednesday, depending on whether it's jobseeker's benefit or allowance), and you have until Tuesday of the following week to collect it.  If it's not collected in time, the payment is returned to Dept of Social & Family Affairs.


----------



## oscarbandit0

Thanks gipimann.  It is jobseekers benefit - I am getting mixed up with them.  It would be a big help if I could collect on a saturday. save me dragging the kids out to the post office.  It is also a five mile drive to our post office.

thanks a mill


----------



## wheels

Check with them first though, I was told if I left my payment there longer then 2 days I would lose it.


----------



## Ciwan21

hi folks, i usually collect mine on saturday. Until 1, because post office closes afterwards. Does anyone know if i can collect it (job seekers benefit) following monday?

Thanks


----------



## gipimann

Yes, it should still be available on Monday.


----------



## ney001

Just wondering does anybody know if payment is still held for three days. Family member gets paid jobseekers benefit on a wednesday but is going to a wedding in Cork and cannot collect. Is it possible to collect on the Friday/Saturday still?


----------



## gipimann

Yes, it should still be there on Fri/Sat (it's returned by An Post on Tuesday of the week after payment date).


----------



## abatonime

Thank you all for your answers.
Does it have to be a specific post office? Or can it be any post office in Ireland?
(Im not yet Jobseeker but my company will close soon, so I start gather the informations now.)


----------



## gipimann

It's a specific post office, local to the area where you live or sign on.


----------



## Welfarite

gipimann said:


> It's a specific post office, local to the area where you live or sign on.


 
It's the PO you nominate for payment when applying which, of course, will be the one most convenient to you.


----------



## Deco1803

Know this has been well covered, but checked with PO and it's held on their system for 4 days, after which point it's returned to Social Welfare system.

Missed a payment recently because I was either preparing for interviews or away doing interviews. My problem is now retrieving this payment from Social Welfare.

Tried ringing them but with their ongoing work to rule, they're not inclined to answer the phone.

Anyone know if there's a form I complete to request the payment I was unable to collect from the PO??


----------



## Welfarite

You would have to call in in person and sign on again.


----------



## Tessi

Hi I emailed my local office last wednes evening because i hadn't received a cheque promised. Got text message thurs morn to say chq in post.  My point is: email worked very quick, no waiting for phone to be answered.  Also my post office only keeps payment one day.  It has to be collected by the wednesday at latest.  Thererfore just ask the post master/mistress to be absolutely sure.


----------



## Welfarite

Each PO seems to operate different 'holding' periods. Regarding the EM, Tessi's situ is different; The reason you would have to call is because they need to interview you in person as you were not available to collect the payment. For all they know, you could be out of the country when ringing/EMailing.


----------



## Emanuel Santos

Does anyone know if I can collect my payment on Monday instead of Tuesday?


----------



## gipimann

In general, you cannot collect a payment before the day it is due. 

However, you may be able to collect jobseeker allowance payments normally paid on Tuesdays on the previous day (Monday).


----------



## Chris2014

Everyone giving different answers.

I was on JS for 2 weeks and when i started work i had my final week to collect. It was there from Mon-Sat.

I had to collect Sat as i was in 9-5 Mon to Fri. 

They can easily tell you in the PO anyway. Just go in and ask.


----------



## Chris2014

Emanuel Santos said:


> Does anyone know if I can collect my payment on Monday instead of Tuesday?



I couldnt last week in my PO.


----------



## Shortass

Hello, can anyone help I collect my money on Wednesday at post office can you collect money on Saturday as I will have to head down country to look after an ill parent and would not be available to be back for Wednesday, can anyone advise me please.


----------



## gipimann

Your payment should still be available on the Saturday after your usual Wednesday collection date.


----------



## Shortass

Thank you for your reply.


----------

